# For Nikki & Paris



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, here is the University of South Carolina Cheerleading outfit that was requested for Paris! I hadn't made a cheerleading outfit before so it took some "re-do's" but I think I finally got it! I hope Paris likes it!!! :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

just a close up of the "bling" - couldn't help but add that in!!! lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

You are soooooo clever,
it's great, well done :lol:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Traci,

I can't tell you how thrilled and excited I am. Paris is going to be sucxh a cute cheerleader!! It's perfect! I'll post pictures of Paris in it as soon as it gets here.

THANK YOU!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Well done that is really good.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

that's awesome!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

That looks great!!!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love it


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Traci you have outdone yourself again :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys!  :wave: 

I do like this dress - I did have to redo it several times, but I am told that's just cuz I'm ANAL!!! LOL


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I just loooooove that  My dd is a cheerleader she would adore it for Bella.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I am wondering did you get my message.


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

That is soo cute! You are an excellent craftswoman!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

wow , u r very talented that dress is so cute


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats brill awwww she will look fab


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Excellent job, as usual. It's just adoreable.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, if that isn't just the cutest thing. Makes me wish Lily was a college football fan. :lol:


----------

